# Injured and Recovered Pigeons



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I didn't know if anyone wanted to adopt these pigeons, but I have three pigeons that need to find homes soon. They are housed at my mentor's house, but the reality is that he will be moving soon and they will no longer have a home there. They are currently housed in cages of their own. I can get pictures if you would like. 

All are from racing stock. I want to ensure that they go to a good home as well. 

Two were attacked by a hawk. One is missing an eye and a leg, but he gets along fine in a cage by himself. 
The other is missing a leg. Again, gets a long fine, but can't be a loft type situation. 

The third, has a broken wing and it been since healed up, but is still in sick bay. We can discuss shipping, but only if it cools enough for the birds to be safely shipped. 

If anyone is interested in adopting these fine birds, please PM me. 
Thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you tell us where you are located?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I am located in Kansas.


----------

